# Verheugend, heuglijk...



## ThomasK

Hebben wij nog andere, meer frequente woorden voor deze voor mij nogal ouderwets klinkende woorden?

Ik zie momenteel niet direct alternatieven voor "heuglijk/ verheugend" nieuws bijvoorbeeld, maar misschien denk ik te eng, of niet breed genoeg...


----------



## eno2

Het is een heuglijk feit. Versteende uitdrukking. 
Veel meer dan verblijdend, vreugdevol, heuglijk, zal er voor verheugend niet te vinden zijn. Aangenaam.


----------



## ThomasK

Inderdaad, lijkt mij ook. Ik had toch nog gehoopt dat ik gewoon te weinig fantasie had - ook al omdat ik voor "verheugend" of "heuglijk" geen aangrijpingspunt in andere woorden, behalve eventueel "geheugen", waardoor ik voor NT2-studenten wat moeilijker vind...


----------



## ThomasK

Ik wilde net nog iets posten over "vreugde" en "verheugd", maar zie, het WR Forum zelf herinnert mij aan een vraag van vier jaar geleden. De suggesties van Eno2 konden mij niet helpen: die zitten nog helemaal in die sfeer van ouderwetse woorden ("bijzondere stijl", heette dat ooit)...

Zijn mensen tegenwoordig niet meer blij en al zeker niet meer verheugd? Kennen ze alleen nog genot, maar geen vreugde meer? Ik vind dat eerlijk gezegd wat prangend. Ik hou op zich niet van zulke "stijve" woorden, maar het lijkt mij dat er meer aan de hand is, terwijl het Engels en het Frans  het nog altijd complexloos over _joy/joie_ hebben. Of zien jullie het anders?

Eventueel moet ik met de vraag verhuizen naar EHL en de vraag verbreden tot equivalenten in andere talen, maar ik ben er niet zeker van dat hetzelfde probleem rijst in andere talen. Ik ben er alvast zeker van dat weinig mensen in het Engelse taalgebied nog _*rejoice *_in een of ander... Ik zocht nog even op en het woord duikt blijkbaar enkel op in kerkelijke of moraliserende teksten... Voor het Engels lijkt het dus ook te kloppen...


----------



## ThomasK

eno2 said:


> Het is een heuglijk feit. Versteende uitdrukking.
> Veel meer dan verblijdend, vreugdevol, heuglijk, zal er voor verheugend niet te vinden zijn. Aangenaam.


Nu, voor "zich verheugen op [iets]" hebben we alvast "uitkijken naar" gevonden. In alle opzichten nuttig en wat mij betreft, mooi. Maar "een heuglijk feit"? Ik heb het gevoel dat er een uitdrukking voor bestaat maar ik kom er niet op:



> "De snelle ontwikkeling van een vaccin was een .... [heuglijk feit]/ aangename verrassing/ meevaller (?)/..."


----------



## Pedro Paraíso

Slaat een 'heuglijk feit' niet op een feit dat je je met vreugde zult blijven heugen (herinneren)?


----------



## ThomasK

Pedro Paraíso said:


> Slaat een '*heuglijk *feit' niet op een feit dat je je met *vreugde* zult blijven *heugen *(herinneren)?


Best een mooie omschrijving, zeker, maar drie keer krijgen we formele, wat bestofte woorden, die best wel kloppen maar die het jongere publiek niet meer kent, laat staan gebruikt... Dat was mijn vraag: hoe zouden we die vandaag de dag omschrijven???


----------

